

Hamstrung by Delays, Fitbit Explains and Tries to Deliver - designtofly
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/11/technology/start-ups/11fitbit.html

======
dmix
I hope Wakemate can avoid these issues. I'm really looking forward to trying
it.

